# Karakter mismatch imellem mysql5 og Apache/PHP

## Trespasser

Hej

I forbindelse med at jeg er ved at reinstallere et par servere er jeg lÃ¸bett ind i det problem at selvom der bliver indtastet ÃÃÃ, sÃ¥ ender det med at der vises et par andre tegn i stedet for de indtastede. I enkelte tilfÃ¦lde stopper visning af tekst i det felt fra ÃÃÃ. Hvis der f.eks. skulle stÃ¥ "MÃ¸ller" bliver der kun vist "M" (" er med bare for eksemplets skyld).

Mysql / Apache / php er kompileret med fÃ¸lgende USE flags:

dev-db/mysql-5.0.26-r2  USE="latin1 perl ssl -berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static"

net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="apache2 ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules -threads"

dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r6  USE="apache2 bcmath berkdb cli crypt ftp gd iconv imap mysql ncurses nls pcre pic readline reflection session snmp spl sqlite ssl unicode wddx xml zlib -adabas -apache -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd-external -gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp -hash -hyperwave-api -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit -mhash -ming -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sasl -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -soap -sockets -solid -spell -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -vm-goto -vm-switch -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip"

Er der noget jeg skal have lavet om, sÃ¥ jeg slipper for det skrammel?

----------

